#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-23
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<craigbrash> Morning all
<craigbrash> Meeting still on Wednesday?
<Tribaal> Hi all. Do you guys know about http://na.pycon.org/ ?
<Tribaal> It'd be great to have pan African participation :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-24
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-25
<craigbrash> morning all , are we meeting tonight?
<Kilos--> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-26
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Bilel_mk> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk craigzim
<Bilel_mk> am new here :D
<Kilos> yes welcome
<Kilos> feel free to hang here all the time
<craigzim> hello Bilel_mk , Kilos
<Bilel_mk> sure thanks
<Bilel_mk> hiya craigzim
<Bilel_mk> well Kilos I was invited here by Naeil
<craigzim> Hi Bilel_mk
<Kilos> if you need help with any thing just atate what the prolem is and wait for someone to get to you
<craigzim> where are you
<Bilel_mk> craigzim , i am from tunisia
<Kilos> naeil in tunisia?
<Kilos> haha
<Bilel_mk> yes
<Bilel_mk> :P
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hot and dry hey craigzim
<Kilos> we in serious drought mode here in za
<craigzim> dry here but maybe rain later
<Kilos> many cities are on water restrictions
<craigzim> here too not much so far
<Kilos> Bilel_mk craigzim is in zimbabwe
 * Bilel_mk is swimming here xDD
<Kilos> hahaha
<Bilel_mk> nice to meet u craigzim :D am from Tunisia
<craigzim> I swim when I get home
<Bilel_mk> :)
<Bilel_mk> Kilos, hello! Sorry if i bather you ,did know from where can i download Ubuntu touch to my phone?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> look here
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Na3iL> \o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hiyas Kilos Bilel_mk
<Kilos> QA google where to download ubuntu touch for cell
<QA> Kilos: "Install Ubuntu Touch - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install :: "Ubuntu on phones | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/phone :: "Touch/Devices - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices :: "Ubuntu on tablets | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet :: "How to install Ubuntu Touch on your Android phone or tablet - How ..." http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/linux/how-install-ubuntu-touch-image-3531970/…
<Bilel_mk> Kilos, thank's a lot
<Kilos> you guys must use the bot
<Kilos> you welcome
<Kilos> hope you get it
<Bilel_mk> yup
<Na3iL> QA, please need a coffee
<QA> Na3iL: Sorry...
<Na3iL> how can I ask for coffee Kilos :(
<Kilos> QA coffee on
<Na3iL> It is raining here, I can't go out
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> if you want a mug type in QA coffee please
<Na3iL> got it :D
<Kilos> Na3iL ask quick she has it ready in 4 mins
<Na3iL> QA, coffee please
<QA> Na3iL: Righto
<Na3iL> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> QA are you a bot
<QA> I am the Queen of bots Kilos
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Na3iL!
<Kilos> QA thanks
<QA> Kilos: no problemo
<Na3iL> QA, thanks
<QA> sure thing, Na3iL
<Kilos> im not sure how much i have taught her yet
<Kilos> QA gracias
<QA> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA gracias
<QA> ¡de nada!
<Na3iL> aw! it speaks espanish too, very impressed!
<Kilos> Na3iL you guys can teach her to speak your language
<Kilos> you type in QA whatever is <reply> answer
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> Kilos ! How are you?
<melodie> hi again
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-27
<melodie> hello bonsoir
<melodie> salut elacheche
<elacheche> Bonsoir melodie !
<melodie> :-)
<melodie> comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<elacheche> Trés fatigué x) Et toi?
<melodie> sommeil, mais ça va
<melodie> tu as encore les yeux ouverts ? :D
<elacheche> Oui.. J'ai des homeworks à finir avant de dormir :-3
<melodie> oh good!
<melodie> elacheche j'ai mis en ligne une version tout à fait à jour et améliorée, de Bento Openbox Trusty, pour 32 et 64bits, et le nouveau site est opérationnel aussi. http://bentovillage.me
<melodie> tous ceux qui souhaitent le plus léger et facile peuvent en profiter
<melodie> par contre y'a encore beaucoup à faire pour la présentation, des docs... et plus
<elacheche> Pense a publier un truc sur les réseaux sociaux à propos de ça ;) ça peut être plus facile que faire des prez/docs etc..
<melodie> elacheche tu as des suggestions par rapport à quoi publier ? parce que si c'est pas une présentation, qu'est-ce que ce sera ?
<melodie> en général je publie sur WordPress qui est configuré pour poster sur les réseaux en même temps. par contre, il faudrait que je fasse une page Facebook, mais je ne sais pas trop si je dois la lier à mon compte perso. là je suis un peu dans le vague
<elacheche> Un tweet :D
<melodie> WordPress : twitte pour moi
<elacheche> melodie: Essaie de commencer avec un tweet, et choisi les bons hashtags, comme #openbox #light #leger etc..
<melodie> ùé
<melodie> méheu
<melodie> ça veut rien dire #light #leger hors contexte
<melodie> ?
<melodie> je vais faire une recherche sur twitter avec ces hashtags pour voir :)
<elacheche> melodie: Un tweet c'est 140 chars.. Essaie d'utiliser les bons # dans une petite paragraphe + lien ;)
<melodie> ok merci elacheche
<elacheche> When you tweet ping me! I'll retweet ;)
<melodie> thanks !
<melodie> elacheche I'll tweet this : "#ubuntu #openbox #light Bento Openbox 14.04.3 updated! http://bentovillage.me/en/telechargements/"
<melodie> from my account meylodie
<elacheche> Good idea!
<elacheche> Tweet it and let's see what'll result ;)
<melodie> https://twitter.com/meylodie/status/670344402099953666
<melodie> elacheche merci pour le retweet !
<elacheche> :)
<melodie> elacheche j'ai un compte iaas chez gandi, où je peux me connecter en ssh, et je peux aussi construire les isos avec customizer.
<melodie> je voudrais que tu me dises, si tu sais si quand je chroot pour modifier l'iso, ça peut avoir une incidence sur l'environnement hors chroot, si je fais un do-release-upgrade -d ?
<melodie> juste parce que j'ai eu un avertissement quand j'ai lancé la commande dans le chroot
<melodie> "This session appears to be running under ssh. It is not recommended
<melodie> to perform a upgrade over ssh currently because in case of failure it
<melodie> is harder to recover."
<elacheche> Non je pense pas, car le chroot doit être totalement isoler par rapport au iaas
<melodie> ah. ça dit aussi:
<melodie> "If you continue, an additional ssh daemon will be started at port
<melodie> '1022'.
<melodie> "
<melodie> sais-tu m'expliquer ce que ça signifie ?
<melodie> cela correspondrait au chroot ou  bien au système du serveur iaas ?
<elacheche> Emmm.. ssh est sur le iaas ou sur le chroot?
<melodie> ssh est depuis ma machine en local vers le iaas
<melodie> mais il a été détecté dans le chroot
<elacheche> Emmm.. bizarre :/ Je peux pas répondre.. J'ai pas essayé cette situation avant :/
<elacheche> Dans un cas de do-release-upgrade sur un VPS ou IAAS standard, ssh sera lancer sur 1022 en cas de problème ou crash la machine restera accessible via un port non standard.. mais là je sais pas si il va faire ça pour le chroot ou iaas :/
<melodie> bon je demanderai aux gandiens. ça peut bien attendre jusqu'à demain au besoin. :)
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-28
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> I need your help from all, to struggle against unnecessary bloat in Ubuntu and Debian distributions. It's here on this bug report:
<melodie> Ubuntu bug 1510709 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "In Wily libgtk-3-common pulls in adwaita-icon-theme which in return pulls in ubuntu-mono" [Low,Confirmed]
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<melodie> Kilos- ?
<Kilos-> hi there melodie
<Na3iL> o/
 * QA going down for a quick breather... wbb soon
<inetpro> wb QA
<QA> thanks inetpro
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-28
<bilel> hey everyone :)
<elacheche> Hello bilel :) Which bilel you are? x)
<elacheche> Oh! Hello bilel ! Sorry, I thought I'm in #ubuntu-tn we had many bilel's in there.. How are you doing? welcome to #ubuntu-africa
<bilel> i am mkadmi bilel friend of naiel ! and member ISETchux ! i am how assit with you in your workshop in SFD with  !
<bilel> naiel
<elacheche> Oh! Welcome x) See, I know you :p I have the right to ask whcih one you are :p
<elacheche> nzoueidi: :p
<bilel> we eat to gether fish too !
<bilel> :p
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D glad to see arround again bilel :D
<bilel> hahahahahah... thanx nzoueidi
<bilel> home sweet home
<Bilel_> It's me again
<Bilel_> Hihihihihi....
<Bilel_> Naiel were is querty ??
<nzoueidi> she is sleeping x) :p
<nzoueidi> brb, I finish my dinner :D
<nzoueidi> o/
<Bilel_> :p hhhhhh..
<Bilel_> One day ! I will make azerty and bring here with me here
<elacheche> Bilel_: you should registre your nickname, so we will know who you are when oyu join us.. And you should use an autologin desktop irc client as wel :p
<Bilel_> I am registered and I get cloack but I forget my password :(
<Bilel_> I will registered again
<elacheche> no Bilel_
<elacheche> just reset your password
<elacheche> Bilel_: NickServ is your friend ;)
<Bilel_> But I forget my nick name too
<elacheche> You still remeber the mail @ ?
<Bilel_> Oh! Yes I guess
<elacheche> Let's go to #freenode
<Bilel_> Okay ! I will try to reset my password
<Bilel_> ;)
<Bilel_> Thanx
<Bilel_> Okay let's go
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-29
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-30
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<CraigZim> ah, there is live on the old channel still, Hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> you guys must keep things going when i am slack
<CraigZim> Hows you Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty. back in za since last night
<CraigZim> welcome back , hows the ticker?
<Kilos> still need to go for 2 by[passes
<CraigZim> eish
<Kilos> tswo blocked arteries to right side of heart
<CraigZim> when you planning for?
<Kilos> when my son has a break to take me in
<Kilos> most likely early new year
<CraigZim> all the best for that
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<elacheche> Kilos: how are you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty elacheche and you
<elacheche> Good thnaks Kilos :)
<MarwenDo> hellllllo Kilos-
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-03
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-04
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-11-30
<elacheche> Hello Kilos !! How are you doing sir!
<Kilos> hi elacheche and all of africa, i am ok still ty. hope you are all well
<elacheche> I'am alive \o/ :D
<elacheche> How is your health?
<Kilos> still waiting for a bypass op, but not too bad ty. hows things by you?
<elacheche> Good luck!! I'm good, too much stress @ work.. Things aren't good @work.. Everything else is good :)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-12-03
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
